# Anybody got a nice Turtle tank they wanna show off?



## B_STATS (May 10, 2013)

I can't wait to start putting together my own once I've finished my current project. Would love to see other's set ups. The more natural looking the better.


----------



## Snowman (May 10, 2013)

Not sure if you can get them anymore. Probably one of the better turtle tanks around.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 10, 2013)

Look up Stein Enclosures freshwater crocodile enclosure on youtube. That was actually made for a customer to house 2 turtles


----------



## Amazing Amazon (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;alXB0YrbKuM]http://youtu.be/alXB0YrbKuM[/video]


----------



## B_STATS (May 10, 2013)

LOL! [MODERATED] ha ha well played though 

Oh WOW! That set up is really nice!


----------



## B_STATS (May 10, 2013)

I just checked it out. That is the best aquatic enclosure I've ever seen!


----------



## treeofgreen (May 10, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Not sure if you can get them anymore. Probably one of the better turtle tanks around.



Someone let Snowman out again!!! yay now threads get abit more interesting


----------



## Snowman (May 10, 2013)

treeofgreen said:


> Someone let Snowman out again!!! yay now threads get abit more interesting


Escaped.....


----------



## B_STATS (May 10, 2013)

Made me laugh pretty hard. Was quick too. Bam! Ninja Turtles lol.


----------

